# John Deere 2010 rebuild



## jszoschg (Sep 1, 2012)

I have a 2 JD 2010s, serial # 2010W 35383 with a bad tranny and JD serial # 2010RU 22834 with a bad engine. Can I put the good engine on the good tranny. Will it mate together. Will the splines and other line up.
How can I find out what year the tractors were built? Jim
















#


----------



## wacoplowboy (May 18, 2012)

You didn't say if they both use the same fuel, gas, lp, etc, so there may be some differences in the two, however, the internal transmission is the same for both tractors, if they are the 8 speed model, while the clutch is different for gas and diesel. I have the factory shop manual which covers the lp, gas, and diesel tractors. You will likely have to combine some parts because of the serial number differences but all in all it wshould be a reasonably easy swap. There are differences between the 3 engine types in the electrical hook ups but they shouldn't be a big problem. Deere uses two types of clutches in the 2010, the Aulburn and the Rockford, but the clutch disk is the same for all three types. If you need some information as you go along, please feel free to contact me. I also have the parts manual for the 2010 so I should be able to give you information where you aren't sure.


----------

